# Done The Dirty



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Anyway, ive been overloaded with 4 911's, theres always something that needs doing, something that needs taxing, the 710 giving me stick etc, so i got rid of the bloody lot and swapped for one real beast of a car,

thats it now, i have cured myself of the car disease

see below, its coming wednesday


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Outstanding :tongue2:

How safe is your licence?

p.s. cured - there is no such thing :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Living the dream :wub: :wub:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb Sam....

I think youve done the right thing mate


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

GT3RS is one of the best sounding cars ever...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sam,good choice,ive driven a couple of these and they rock,my guvnor has one which he took me round Brands hatch,the grip from these cars is extraordinary and with the right kit the sound is awesome.Congratulations enjoy it and give me a flypass when you get it


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Good man - trust you'll be tracking it?


----------



## renykeny (Nov 24, 2006)

dont have cars like that in canada unfortunatley


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd be more impressed if you'd bought a Centurion Mk 12.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> I'd be more impressed if you'd bought a Centurion Mk 12.


I'm getting worried about you, Stan - you're not about to do a Mike from 'Spaced' are you?

Just in case you're wondering he stole a tank and tried to invade Paris...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be more impressed if you'd bought a Centurion Mk 12.
> ...


Since when was the Centurion "just" a tank? :blink:

Paris, wasn't that hit by an asteroid and a bloke named "fish" saved the world? Flipping asteroids get everywhere these days, especially in films.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


I didn't say it was 'just' a tank. To be honest, it's probably 'the' tank...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > blackandgolduk said:
> ...


Can't argue with that.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Was at the Imperial War Museum the other week, took the 710 along. Normally she gets a bit twitchy in museums, galleries and the like (me - 'but look, those are _Harrison's Chronometers_!' ; her - 'can we get an ice cream, now?') but she was enthralled. As you walk in there's a whole host of tanks, APCs and vehicles, including Monty's M3 'Grant'. It really is an awesome place. I think we were there for about 5 hours and saw about a third of everything - the WWI and WWII exhibitions really are very, very good at reflecting conditions without prejudice.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Truly lovely. This is the only modern 911 that I really do like.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fantastic Sam


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Wonderful beast that is, Sam, you have my admiration and envy!


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

If only!


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Got the beast this evening, been playing in the country lanes, what a toooool,

the 710 now completely hates me and is blanking me, cant understand why

i think ill go to the garage and lick the dirt off it

sam


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sssammm said:


> Got the beast this evening, been playing in the country lanes, what a toooool,
> 
> the 710 now completely hates me and is blanking me, cant understand why
> 
> ...


 I know the feeling well :lol:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

sssammm said:


> Got the beast this evening, been playing in the country lanes, what a toooool,
> 
> the 710 now completely hates me and is blanking me, cant understand why
> 
> ...


Congrats Sam, enjoy......


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

and here is me joining this forum to get some sane time away from petrol heads like me 

Have to say that im very jealous mate, enjoy like i know i would


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

sssammm said:


> Got the beast this evening, been playing in the country lanes, what a toooool,
> 
> sam


Congrats Sam, but never mind playing on country lanes - you need a bit of this action


----------

